# Got a pigeon hanging around



## shadow4md (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello. I am hoping I can find the home of a pigeon that has been hanging around my house for about 2 weeks. 

The bird seems to be in good health. I am feeding it wild bird seed with sunflower seeds. It seems to fly well. I can get about 3 feet from it before it will move away. It seems friendly but cautious.

I have read numerous postings here and I think it might be a racing pigeon. What is confusing me is it has two bands, one on each leg. Is this common?

I have also read over the instructions for building a trap and I'm going to try to capture it this weekend. The only thing I have to keep it in is a fairly large cat carrier. How long should I keep it in there? 

I have posted some pictures in my album.

Any info would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes he looks like a racing pigeon.. you can post the band info if you catch him.. sometimes you can get them at night if you can see where he roost..if it is not way up a tree or on a building somewhere.. he looks healthy... he could just be resting and could decide to fly home at some point.. but two weeks is a bit long for him to hanging around and not go home..like he is suppose to do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

the only way you can trace this bird is if you get the band numbers off of it , it seems to have a chip band on it too so it most likely was lost during a race of for the training for a race..


----------



## shadow4md (Sep 21, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*

I have managed to get a few photos of the pigeon's band. The number is 1126. It looks like the initials WPG are over top of the numbers (204). This would make some sense as I live about 20 miles north of Winnipeg, Manitoba and the area code is 204. I have found the phone number of the Winnipeg Racing Club and will call them tonight. (Photos in Album)

I still want to try to capture the bird but I only have a cat carrier to keep it in. How long could I safely keep it in something that small? The pigeon should fit but it won't have a lot of room to flap it's wings. Also, should I put some straw in it for bedding?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Bird Trap
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

shadow4md said:


> I have managed to get a few photos of the pigeon's band. The number is 1126. It looks like the initials WPG are over top of the numbers (204). This would make some sense as I live about 20 miles north of Winnipeg, Manitoba and the area code is 204. I have found the phone number of the Winnipeg Racing Club and will call them tonight. (Photos in Album)
> 
> I still want to try to capture the bird but I only have a cat carrier to keep it in. How long could I safely keep it in something that small? The pigeon should fit but it won't have a lot of room to flap it's wings. Also, should I put some straw in it for bedding?


Shouldn't be a problem keeping it in a cat carrier for a few days or even a little longer, as long as it can stand up in there. You could put hay, straw, wood shavings or pine needles in the bottom of the carrier.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thoroughly wash and sanitize the carrier before putting the pigeon in it.

Good luck. Take the catch very slowly...you have gained his/her trust, to a degree....better to work slowly and keep building that trust as long as he/she seems healthy. It may well be that in a few days you can get w/i 2 ft., then 1 ft., etc...

Thanks for caring !!! And keep us posted on the birdclub finding...


----------



## shadow4md (Sep 21, 2010)

Good news. I haven't been able to catch the pigeon yet but I was able to get all the info off it's band. I located the owner and he is going to bring a cage to catch it. It's a young bird still and it's been missing for awhile. He will be happy to get it back. Thanks for the info and happy birding.


----------



## shadow4md (Sep 21, 2010)

Update: Well we finally caught the pigeon tonight. He was so cold he could barely fly. It's -27C with the wind chill tonight. I put him in a spare room in a cat carrier and he seems to have perked up already. He is eating and drinking water.

I have not heard back from the owner since my last post. I called a left a message tonight but if he doesn't contact me soon, I will contact a local pigeon club and see if anyone wants the little guy.

I do have a question about feed. I can't seem to find pigeon feed but a wild bird store suggested ground corn and safflower seeds. Will this be good? Also, I am wondering about grit. Will sand do or is there something I can make up with stuff found at pet stores?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

You could buy him or her hi cal bird grit at the pet store they usually have some.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow.

I would like to applaud you on your fortitude...as well as how much you care for his/her welfare. Great job. Yes, certainly, she would have succumbed from the weather in short order.

The grit should be kept separately from the food. If the stores don't have a pigeon mix, I usually actually go with 50% safflower seed and 50% parrot pellets (budgie/parakeet size). I have read here a few people saying cracked corn isn't all that recommended....


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Any wild bird seed mix will do for short term. You can buy it at a supermarket or Walmart for cheap money. Grit is important in the long run, but it isn't a problem if the bird has no grit for a few days or even weeks while you are finding a home for it. You want to stay away from cracked corn. I have read on here that the sharp/rough edges of cracked corn can scratch the inside of the bird's mouth and throat, and can promote canker.

Good job rescuing this bird. I'm sure that someone will help you out, even if the owner doesn't step up.


----------



## shadow4md (Sep 21, 2010)

*Pigeon's home*

The owner contacted us and we made arrangements to return him home today. I am happy that we were able to help him and I will miss him hanging around. Thank you all for the help and advice. All the reading I've done here has made me think about raising birds as a hobby. Lots to learn but it looks like fun.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Brilliant job, well done.

Janet


----------

